# [SOLVED] Why do pc games crash? (in general)



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

Not too often does it happen, but about 3 times this week some of my pc games have just completely shut off in the middle of game play, online and offline. there were no error messages except for once and it just said that windows was trying to find a solution, but it never does. I don't really care about my situation exactly but i just want to know why games crash.. is it heat? because my gpu was only like 45C? or maybe i shouldn't have overclocked my gpu? or is it just unknown why games just turn off sometimes? anyone know?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Why do pc games crash? (in general)*

Games can crash due to software problems (OS files, drivers, unpatched games, etc) or hardware (power, heat, faulty components, changes to BIOS or clock settings, etc).

Make sure you've got all the latest drivers, MS updates, Windows service pack and game patches.

If you've overclocked anything in BIOS or Windows, reset to default.

Make a note of the temperatures and voltages in BIOS, then run a fullscreen game for a few minutes and note the temps/volts again (SIW) to compare your computer's idle and stressed performance.

If you're running any programs in the background, close them down while gaming to help isolate the problem.

Look in Event Viewer to see if any problems are listed at the time of the crash.

If none of this helps, we can start looking at each hardware component. For example, I see in your profile that you've got 8gb RAM. Try running with just 4gb. If there's a problem with your RAM, run memtest on each stick one at a time with the other sticks removed to test for any errors.

Another thing you can do is test the hard drive with the diagnostics program available from your hard drive manufacturer's website.

To stress test the graphics card, close down all background programs, then run FurMark for about 10 minutes.


----------



## kalibcrone (Mar 3, 2011)

*Re: Why do pc games crash? (in general)*

wow thanks for the great answer. for now im not sure that it is much of a problem, i reset my gpu defults and if it starts happening a lot i will definitely use your advice, thanks a ton!


----------

